# KANN MAN DAS FÜTTERN



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

Kann ich das Drecksvieh wenigstens meinen Koi verfüttern oder ist das blöde Vieh auch noch Giftig ?
https://www.google.de/search?q=buch...CNEaeAywPxgIGQBA&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=842&bih=397
 Lieben Gruss Patrick


----------



## doh (7. Apr. 2014)

Moin Patrick,
also meine Fische haben das immer ausgespuckt, selbst die __ Sonnenbarsche.
Liegt vermutlich an den dünnen/spitzen Nadeln auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

Egal ich steck den Busch  jetzt an

Gruss Patrick


----------



## doh (7. Apr. 2014)

Haben wir auch gemacht,
die scheiß Viecher waren bei uns so stark vertreten das man sogar Fressgeräuche gehört hat!
Viel Spaß beim feuern


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab wieder gelöscht,  das Rauch ja wie SAU 

Da kommt ja noch die Feuerwehr ..........................

Gruss Patrick


----------



## minimuelli (7. Apr. 2014)

Du musst versuchen in kürzester Zeit eine Temperatur von mehreren tausend Grad zu erreichen. Dann brennt das Ding ohne viel Qualm ab 

Ne, ne Spaß beiseite. Buddel das Ding heute Nacht aus und überrasche Deinen Lieblings Nachbarn damit. Stell Ihm das Teil in seinen Garten


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2014)

Bäh 


- ich will das nicht haben (wir haben 40 m Buchsbaumhecke)


----------



## CrimsonTide (9. Apr. 2014)

Buchsbaumzünsler ist giftig und hat bei uns keine Fressfeinde. 
Ich würde das meinen Fischen nicht verfüttern.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

ne ne hab entschieden der Bush soll brennen ,burn motherf...er BURN ,





_View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xJW7foStBY_


dann halt scheibchen weise auf dem Grill , man darf das auch nicht einfach in die Tonne kloppen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## dragsterrobby (10. Apr. 2014)

Moin Patrick,
hast du keinen Bunsenbrenner, dann kanst du es Stück für Stück abfackeln??


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2014)

ich zeig einmal ein paar Bilder .ich habs mit Grillanzünder probiert..............
                                          

die Scheune hat eine halbe Stunde lang gequalmt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

Du hast den wirklich im Garten angezündet?

....Du hast aber schon bei Wikipedia (Dein Link) gelesen, 
dass die Raupen sich bei drohender Gefahr in Windeseile "abseilen"?

...dann such jetzt man schon mal den Boden rund um Deinen angesengten Buxus nach Flüchtlingen ab......
...bevor die den Rest Deines Gartens besiedeln......
...das gibt dann ein super Osterfeuer....


----------



## Michael H (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Hab Heute gesehn das ich auch 2 von dem Unkraut im Garten hab . Hab gleich ein Feuerchen angemacht und hab einwenig Ungeziefer vernichtet ...

Schon Komisch bei den Viehcher 'n ist es egal ob die Verbrennen oder durch was auch immer die Sterben . 
Hat man aber einen __ Goldfisch der krank ist und man ruft nicht gleich den Doc , ist mal wieder ein Tierquäler .....


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
Wer einen ANGRIFFSKRIEG führt und eine INVASION anzettelt braucht sich nicht zu wundern ,wenn er gehasst wir bis auf den Tod
Gruss Patrick


----------

